

Show HN: DailyVC – Daily links shared by VCs and Angel investors - josuegio
http://www.dailyvc.co/

======
josuegio
What Is This?

DailyVC born from the idea that information on Twitter flows too fast and is
really hard to follow all the links shared by the smartest people in the
world. @pmarca , for example, is tweeting between 50 and 200 times a day and
is f __hard to follow him, so I thought it would be useful for his followers
to see all his links in one place.

With DailyVC we can gather the links shared by this curated list of VCs. By
the way, if you have more ideas/suggestions about some verticals or specific
lists we could create with this purpose, tweet me to @josuegio.

------
AngelaCois
Looks quite useful. I follow a number of VCs sharing very interesting stuff
and it's tough to keep track of all their links and information. It may apply
to different verticals too. Have you thought about Tech Reporters?

